
Ask HN: What's the best way to read a code base? - akc
Do you do breadth-first, depth-first, or something else entirely?
======
cjbprime
I like to try to instrument every function call (or some higher level
equivalent) that gets called, then perform some basic operation that I'm
interested in with the code, and just start reading important-looking code
from the start of the timeline to the end.

Chrome has a nice timeline view, and it now works with Node as a backend
instead of the browser, so looking at a timeline chart would be a nice way to
browse a new-to-me large JS codebase.

